
Sweden's unmanned convenience store: all you need is a phone - breitling
http://www.ndtv.com/world-news/in-swedens-first-unmanned-food-store-all-you-need-is-a-phone-1282466
======
tedmiston
I'm really surprised theft is not an issue. Maybe the town is small enough
that everyone is recognizable.

> All they need to do is to register for the service and download an app. They
> get charged for their purchases in a monthly invoice.

I wonder if he's aggregating to pay the fixed part of credit card fee just
once a month per person. In that case, this is a great idea.

> Ilijason is considering other ways to unlock the door that wouldn't require
> using an app. He's ruled out face-recognition or fingerprint scanners, but
> is thinking of installing a credit card reader like some banks use.

Some banks use credit card scanners to let you in the door... what?

